

Nethack: The Greatest Game You Will Ever Play - jdeseno
http://thegreatestgameyouwilleverplay.com/

======
SlyShy
Having beat Nethack five times I can't say it's not a _great_ game. That said,
there are a lot better games, and even many better roguelikes. Dungeon Crawl
Stone Soup is my recommendation. It's insanely difficult, but in a better way
than Nethack (you get killed when you make tactical mistakes, not when you
trip down stairways, get crushed by drawbridges, run into various insta-kill
monsters, etc). Not that I want to discourage anyone from trying Nethack...
it's just not the best introduction to the roguelike genre.

------
waterlesscloud
Surprisingly stylish site given the game itself.

------
BoppreH
Is this a joke or not? I'm sorry, I can't tell.

It's not that the game is bad, it's just that it won't appeal to the same
people the website design appeals, for example.

And it's a very strange game.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Who does that website design appeal to? I found it hard to read. It looks like
a one-page spread in a magazine that I'd have skipped over.

~~~
BoppreH
People who like fancy graphics and typography?

------
joubert
Wow, only 35k users?

------
zandorg
I used to think 'Nethack' was multiplayer over the Internet - the 'Net' bit -
but it doesn't appear it is. Is it?

~~~
shabble
No, there's limited interaction by means of 'bones' files if you play on the
same host.

If you die and certain conditions are met, you'll leave your corpse, all your
items, and a ghost for another lucky (or unlucky, given that whatever killed
you will still be around) adventurer.

There do exist some multiplayer roguelikes, Mangband
<http://www.mangband.org/> is probably one of the most well-known/popular.

------
DrSprout
I know it's kind of a spiritual successor, but Dwarf Fortress might just take
the cake...

------
burke
I'm suddenly tempted to give SLASH'EM another go.

